# cracked laptop screen



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hi all ok, I cracked my computer screen on my laptop- windows 7. stupid mistake. is it possible to repair or worth it.cost of repair compared to new.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Got a photo of the damage??

What make and model of laptop?

Unless it is is a high-end, fairly new laptop, it's probably not cost effective to repair.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*cracked screen*

hi zzzzz, well cracked from top right to bottom left, with all pretty colors :laughing: about half of the screen from right to left. no not an expensive one i just needed to hear it (read it). thanks for your response


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Last time I replaced the whole screen on an HP the panel only cost about $50. Installation was a matter of a few screws and a ribbon cable or two. Not major surgery at all.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

A shop would charge at least $50 labor.

I wouldn't put $100 into a 4 or 5 year old laptop, unless it was a high-end unit. That's why I asked for the make and model.

The old hard drive and mobo of the damaged unit could fetch a $100 or more on FleaBay, again depending on the specs. I'd put that towards a new unit.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

the laptop is a windows 7 professional. 
amd turion 64 
installed memory (ram) 1.00gb
also 60.7 gb capacity with 9.1 gb space left
my neighbor gave it to me.

and honestly I know nothing about computers. just us it for games and what im doing now


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

That's pretty outdated. We'd need a model number to lookup a part for it.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hi, the laptop is very old. hp pavilion dv5000
s/n cnd6313cb5


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

New about $50. Used on Ebay as low as $30. If you can put it in yourself it may be worth it. If you need a shop to do it, then it's probably a waste of money.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hi poppameth and zzzzz, thanks for your help. poppa I looked around to. yes 40 or 50.00 seems to be around the price and I looked up replacing the screen looks easy enough. if I didn't ask and get help from you guys I probably would have gotten a new computer. 

rather spend my money on new tools. thanks


----------

